
AnoProof: Anonymous Proof of Identity - Apps4Life
https://anoproof.com/AnoProof/index.html
======
Apps4Life
AnoProof allows the reader to verify that two messages were written by the
same anonymous author.

AnoProof allows the anonymous author to prove their identity in relation to a
previous writing.

~~~
dang
You should repost this as a Show HN and add a comment to the thread giving the
backstory of how you came to work on this, and explaining what's different
about it. That tends to seed discussion in a good direction. See these links
for more explanation:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638)

~~~
Apps4Life
Thanks, I'll try that now!

